# Twitter?



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Anyone have Twitter?
http://twitter.com/KarlaArmendariz


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

wow, nobody? how about facebook? 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=511199356&ref=profile


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

No Twitter here but there are a lot of us on facebook


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I do have a Twitter account but really don't see the point of it... I used it maybe once or twice and gave up. Facebook I do use a lot, though. I'll add you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I am on Facebook and really have to get a Twitter account. A lot of my colleagues sorta forced me into it.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Karla, just sent a friend request on FB. I'm kind of addicted. And a few weeks ago, someone invited me to play word twist...bad, bad stuff 

Who else from on here is on it? Carolina & Geri & Amanda, how do I find you?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kim- I am not good on that part but a lot of times, I see forum people on the right hand side of my home page from being on other's lists....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm on FB too. Who else is?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am on facebook and love it...just look up Megan Kidwell Adkins and you will find me!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Cool...and yeah, I know what you mean Carolina about Twitter...I'm not sure of the point of it either...especially if you already have a facebook and use it...my husband talked me into adding it...now I'm like, okay, now what. hahahaha


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm Ann Brady Adams on FB, love it too!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Facebook'er here, Castro is also on, via dogbook... and member of Havanese Group of Dogbook

You can friend me by searching "Joann Abellar" from the NY Network - - Hoping to get more friends!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Karla, just sent a friend request on FB. I'm kind of addicted. And a few weeks ago, someone invited me to play word twist...bad, bad stuff
> 
> Who else from on here is on it? Carolina & Geri & Amanda, how do I find you?


Just send me to your page and I'll add you as a friend. Anyone else who wants it, just let me know.


----------

